# Five Pawns - Juice Reviews



## Andre (3/1/14)

Ok, all those of you so lucky to have acquired some of the Five Pawn juices, please do your reviews here to make it easier for others to find it. Try to include:

Nicotine strength
PG/VG ratio
Equipment used, including wicking material if not obvious (eg. Protank2 Mini, Standard 1.8 ohm coil, Vision Spinner battery set to 4.0 volts (about 7.6 Watts using the iTaste reading)) In this example we all know the Protanks have silica wicks as standard, so unless you have recoiled with cotton or something else no need to state same.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

I'm sure this is not supposed to go here but I'd like someone to do a test. 

Vape Gambit off of a silica wick and then again off a cotton wick. That alone was the reason I hate cotton. Maybe it was just me, but I personally would not recommend vaping any of this juice off of a cotton wicked coil. Cotton filters flavors in it. 

I'd be interested to hear someone elses findings. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm sure this is not supposed to go here but I'd like someone to do a test.
> 
> Vape Gambit off of a silica wick and then again off a cotton wick. That alone was the reason I hate cotton. Maybe it was just me, but I personally would not recommend vaping any of this juice off of a cotton wicked coil. Cotton filters flavors in it.
> 
> ...


Valid point, RevnLucky7 - have heard that before re more complex juices. Those who have the equipment could maybe try both and record their impressions here with their reviews.


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

Hi all

Got myself four of the five *Five Pawns* juices. They are made in California and considered to be very high-end premium juices. I have the 12mg strength liquids. They are marked on the bottles 50/50 PG/VG. Their website is fivepawns.com.

I got them locally from VapeKing. They cost R350 per 30ml bottle.

Here goes with my first review of their Bowden's Mate flavour. I used a new coil for this tasting. I did not steep the juice, but the date on the bottle (which I presume is when it was mixed) was 1 Nov 2013 - making it about 2 months old at the time of this review.

*Five Pawns BOWDEN'S MATE (12mg)*

I like it a lot.

It tastes like a sophisticated version of a Peppermint Crisp chocolate with a bit of added vanilla. It's more mint than chocolate though. The chocolate is quite hidden. The initial mint taste is very clear on the inhale. It's full flavour mint but not too much. On the exhale, there's more mint and I get the vanilla coming through. The chocolate is there somewhere but very feint. It's very pleasant and quite light and refreshing. The aftertaste is fantastic. The mint lingers on and makes your lips cool. It's quite refreshing. The vanilla is there and is very pleasant. What I like is that it's just the right amount of aftertaste, not too much. This juice is moderately sweet, but not too sweet. I enjoyed vaping it continuously.

Quick inhales intensify the minty flavour. Very nice. The flavours are of medium strength. They are very present but not in your face. I like it that way. Occasionally, I found that if I drag it twice or more in a row, the mint flavour overpowers a bit and changes slightly to become a bit sterile. I suppose my taste buds are sensitive to that flavour. The next morning I didn't notice that as much. Perhaps my taste buds got more used to it. I liked this juice more as I vaped it more.

To me this is clearly a premium juice. It vapes beautifully and is very smooth. The flavours are just the right strength, not overpowering. It's properly layered so you get different flavours coming through at different times of the vape. Mint, then vanilla and then a tiny bit of chocolate. And they work well together. The flavours are natural tasting not artificial. There are no "chemical tastes". It vapes very well and is consistent.

Throat hit was medium, probably helped a bit by the mint. I was hoping for a bit more throat hit though. Vapour production was above average and was very dense.

*Overall, this is clearly a high quality juice with a great interesting flavour. I like it a lot. I would re-order it. *

Equipment used: Protank2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.25 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter) , Vision Spinner battery set to 4.0 volts (implying about 7.1 Watts).

PS: it's worth mentioning that the packaging of this juice is superb. See the picture below:




Each bottle comes in its own "premium cardboard tube". The labelling is perfect. It even shows the bottle number and the lot it came from. It also has the 50/50 PG/VG label on the other side of the juice bottle (not shown in the picture). This is something few juices have clearly labelled on their bottles. I liked that.

The bottle itself is glass and has its own glass dripper cap. It really looks and feels good. The only problem was that I wasn't comfortable to use the glass dripper to fill my Protank Mini. I didn't even try it, since it didn't look like it was going to be accurate enough and I didn't want to waste juice with spillage. So I used a blunt needle syringe. If you order these juices for Protanks or similar (where you need to be accurate where you pour your juice) you may also find that you need a blunt needle syringe. Luckily I had one 

EDIT - please note that Five Pawns' juice bottles do not have "child-proof" caps. You just unscrew the dripper cap and it opens. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-proof" caps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/14)

Hi Silver1

Another fantastic review glad you like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/1/14)

gr8 review! because of that in depth review i am considering this one too, next to Gambit. Maybe even before... I just gotta wait....the festive season always hits hard on the pockets

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

Many thanks guys 

I really enjoyed this review. And am glad if it helps other people...


@Stroodlepuff, thanks for the correction of the date. I was wondering why it was mixed a year ago. That didn't sound right. I will make the correction in the review above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/14)

Pleasure


----------



## Andre (4/1/14)

Fantastic review! Mine is on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/1/14)

Spot on review mate. As I read this I kept thinking that this was exactly what I was experiencing. 

Like I said, Bowdens Mate is my second fav next to Gambit. For those new to this juice Five Pawns manufacturers their throat hit. You can't judge it by the nic strength. Even their 6mg vaped like a 12mg for me and even though I vape 6mg juices theirs comes off as a harder hit at that strength. 

I will add that this juice shines at higher wattages. At 15 watts it opens up your senses. Get it nice and warm. Same with Gambit. Great for that morning kick in the ass. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

Thanks @Matthee and @RevnLucky7, much appreciated.

Yes, with my kit I'm only on around 7-8W. I look forward to vaping this juice with higher power gear - when I get there  I will also try the silica/cotton comparison when I get there and report my findings...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

If anyone is wondering where Five Pawns gets the names for their 5 main Juices, they are all related to the game of chess. Five Pawns has adopted the chess theme in their branding and their naming of these juices.

Here are their 5 juice names and where these names come from with regards to the game of chess:
(I've taken most of them from Wikipedia)

*Grandmaster *- The title Grandmaster is awarded to chess players by the world chess organization FIDE. Apart from World Champion, Grandmaster is the highest title a chess player can attain. Once achieved, the title is held for life. (my comment - this would sort of imply that Grandmaster is the "best" or highest ranking juice then. Can't wait to try it next...)

*Absolute Pin* - In chess, a pin is a situation brought on by an attacking piece in which a defending piece cannot move without exposing a more valuable defending piece on its other side to capture by the attacking piece. An _absolute pin_ is one where the piece shielded by the pinned piece is the king. 

*Gambit* - A gambit (from ancient Italian_gambetto_, meaning tripping) is a chess opening in which a player, most often White, sacrifices material, usually a pawn, with the hope of achieving a resulting advantageous position.

*Bowden's Mate* - Boden's Mate is a checkmating pattern in chess characterized by bishops on two criss-crossing diagonals (for example, bishops on a6 and f4 delivering mate to a king on c8), with possible flight squares for the king being occupied by friendly pieces. Most often the checkmated king has castled queenside, and is mated on c8 or c1. (my comment - seems like they changed the spelling slightly and used the "w". The origin of this move is actually Boden's Mate, without the "w")

*Queenside* - The side of the chessboard that is nearest to the queen's opening position. (my comment - interesting they chose this to name their "blood orange" flavour 

I really have to give it to these guys for thinking about this and mapping it nicely to the chess analogy. Really smart and classy...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/1/14)

You learn something new everyday. Thanks mate. Interesting read. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (4/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Spot on review mate. As I read this I kept thinking that this was exactly what I was experiencing.
> 
> Like I said, Bowdens Mate is my second fav next to Gambit. For those new to this juice Five Pawns manufacturers their throat hit. You can't judge it by the nic strength. Even their 6mg vaped like a 12mg for me and even though I vape 6mg juices theirs comes off as a harder hit at that strength.
> 
> ...



You're definitely right about the higher wattage, just tried it on 13 watts and it really blows you away! 

Just to add, I tried Gambit on cotton and silica and to me the flavour is better with the silica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (4/1/14)

I also noticed that this cotton is not good for complicated flavours.


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

Thanks for all the insights....


----------



## JB1987 (4/1/14)

I've only tried cotton with Gambit, but I'll try it with a simpler single flavour juice like menthol or caramel as well and then decide whether I'm a cotton guy or not. Not going to knock this cotton thing just yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/1/14)

Anything to me about Cotton is like anything that comes out of Zuma's mouth. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (4/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Anything to me about Cotton is like anything that comes out of Zuma's mouth.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


i only started with the cotton...cant wait to start something silica, although i will be dripping on cotton for at least another 4 weeks. just haven't got the peace atm to start more things. However, i am enjoying dripping anyway...its like with the analogue pipes, always fiddling with it  (not that i ever smoked pipe, my dad used to, tho)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/14)

Time for my second Five Pawns review. This time it's Grandmaster.

Once again, it's 50/50 PG/VG and 12mg nicotine strength. Also mixed on 1 Nov 2013. Here goes...

*Five Pawns GRANDMASTER (12mg)*

Once again, I like it - a lot.

It tastes like a premium nutty mix. Once again it's a layered sensation. The dominant flavour for me is a nutty one. On the exhale I get a nutty blend and a bit of feint banana. The overall taste is hard to describe but nutty is the dominant feature and I found it to be tasty. It's stronger, bolder and drier than Bowden's Mate. From the first drag, I could feel this was a "stronger" juice. Bowden's Mate was smooth and silky and the mint was cool. This one is bold and warm. The flavours are still subtle but the vape is more intense (on the same equipment). Once again, the aftertaste is superb. Nutty with a touch of banana. Very pleasant. The taste stays for quite a while. On the continuum of being very heavy to being light and refreshing, this juice is about in the middle.

What makes me like this juice is that it gives me a better throat hit than Bowden's Mate. Two or three drags in a row gives a decent punch. I found myself coughing on occasion, which I like. It also gave me a slight peppery burny sensation in my mouth afterwards that lingered for a while. I found this very pleasant. 

This juice occasionally gave me _hints _of earthy and grassy flavours. It wasn't unpleasant but I'd say this was the only minor negative for me.

The enjoyment factor changed depending on what I had eaten before. For example, after eating a small bowl of green grapes, the vape was not as nice. With coffee in the morning it was fabulous. After Weetbix and a banana  for breakfast it was also great. That said, I'd say this is a good all-round juice with a good flavour and I could easily vape it all day or at least most of the day.

Once again, this juice appears premium to me. It vapes well and is quite consistent. The flavours are subtle and layered making for an interesting and exciting vape. The flavours taste natural and work well together.

Vapour production was similar to Bowden's Mate - above average and very dense.

*Overall, this is once again another very high quality juice with a layered nutty flavour and a decent throat hit. I have thoroughly enjoyed vaping it. I would re-order.*

Stacking it up against Bowden's Mate is a tough call. I slightly prefer the minty chocolate flavour of Bowden's Mate for its silky smooth subtlety and because it's quite unique. However I prefer the intensity and throat hit of Grandmaster. If I haven't vaped for a while and need a vape badly I would go for GrandMaster. Both are really good. My conclusion after these two is that I like them equally.

Equipment used: Protank2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.25 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Vision Spinner battery set to 4.1 volts (implying about 7.5 Watts).

PS: as with Bowden's Mate, the packaging is superb. I really love the "premium" cardboard tubes since if any drops spill and the bottle gets a bit sticky, the tube keeps things clean and handy. It also cuts out the light, so you don't need to store it in a dark cupboard. You can display the tube prominently on the mantlepiece, if your better half will allow it 




I took a picture of the GrandMaster juice, this time to show the PG/VG labelling that I alluded to before. Would be nice if all juice vendors did this on their bottles.

EDIT - please note that Five Pawns' juice bottles do not have "child-proof" caps. You just unscrew the dripper cap and it opens. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-proof" caps.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/14)

another spot on and awesome review Silver  so far so good - you reviewed my two favorites first hehe and I couldn't agree more on both - glad you also experience the throat punch with Grandmaster thought there was something wrong with me that it made me cough  still its my ADV at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/14)

Outstanding review, as always. Thank you so much for the trouble, Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/14)

Many thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Matthee. Its a pleasure. So far, it's been an exciting flavour journey. Long may it continue...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

Time for my third Five Pawns review - Gambit.

As with the previous two juices, it's 50/50 PG/VG and 12mg nicotine strength. This one was mixed on 1 Dec 2013. Here goes...

*Five Pawns GAMBIT (12mg)*

I like it, but not nearly as much as the previous two (Bowden's Mate and Grandmaster)

Definitely a dominant sweet ripe apple pie flavour just as the description says. It's not a sour apple but a sweet, rich and decadent one. Then I get very pleasant caramel and vanilla coming through. I actually prefer the "secondary" flavours of caramel and vanilla to the initial ripe apple but that's just my personal taste. I also get some savoury pie crust flavour, also exactly as the description says, but it's subtle. The aftertaste is great again, just the right amount of caramel and vanilla lingering on. A great aftertaste is something I have found in all three of the Five Pawns juices I've tried so far.

About the ripe apple pie flavour. Initially, I found it a bit too overbearing. It's not a bad taste and some will no doubt love it, but it was a little unpleasant for me. After vaping it for a while I got used to it. It's just at the beginning of the vaping session that it tends to overpower - for me at least. I suppose my taste buds get used to it after a while. For me, ripe apple is not one of my favourite flavours. I don't mind it, but I don't love it. So that's probably why I am sensitive to its dominance. I do appreciate how they've created the flavour though. It is a high quality one.

This juice is very sweet. Quite a bit sweeter than the first two I've tried. Although I've vaped it almost exclusively for nearly 2 days, I am doing it more for the review than because I really can't wait to vape it or want more of it.

Nevertheless, it is indeed a premium juice. There's no doubt about that. It vapes well and is consistent. The flavours are layered and taste natural. Natural tasting juices are very important to me. My only criticism here is that the ripe apple may be a bit too dominant. In Bowden's Mate and Grandmaster I found the flavours more balanced.

I suspect that those that like sweet juices will love this one. In some ways it reminds me of Vapour Mountain's VM4. So if you like that (I didn't unfortunately - found it too sweet) you should try this one.

I found the throat hit to be quite good on this juice, almost on a par with Grandmaster. Vapour production was similar to the other two juices - above average with dense vapour.

*Overall, I like it but found the sweet ripe apple flavour a bit too dominant at times. I would vape it on occasion but I won't be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.25 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), iTaste VV battery set to 7.5 Watts (implying about 4.1 Volts).

EDIT - please note that Five Pawns' juice bottles do not have "child-proof" caps. You just unscrew the dripper cap and it opens. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-proof" caps.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (7/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> I suspect that those that like sweet juices will love this one. In some ways it reminds me of Vapour Mountain's VM4. So if you like that (I didn't unfortunately - found it too sweet) you should try this one.



that's would be my choice then! Gr8 indepth review again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

Thanks Tom  Much appreciated.


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

You have absolutely set the benchmark for juice reviews, Silver! You, and Crafty, could do this for a living! 
Gambit then not for me - too sweet. Tom, you can have it all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Oupa (7/1/14)

Gambit sounds awesome! Nice one Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

Matthee said:


> You have absolutely set the benchmark for juice reviews, Silver! You, and Crafty, could do this for a living!
> Gambit then not for me - too sweet. Tom, you can have it all!



Thanks for the super compliment @Matthee. Much appreciated! At least I know I can fall back on something if things become tough in my regular job . As for Tom taking all the Gambit - that's a good idea. Go for it Tom, I think you will like it.



Oupa said:


> Gambit sounds awesome! Nice one Silver!



Thanks Oupa. Can't wait to try *VM Legends* 
PS: off topic, but I always wanted to know why your nickname was @Oupa?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (7/1/14)

Lol... long story and maybe one that is not for this forum  But its a nickname given to me by my best buds in high school 20 years ago and it stuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

Ok thanks then - perhaps you can reveal the reasons why they called you that on the inside of one of your upcoming Legends bottles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (7/1/14)

Sooo... add my name now to the list of 5 Pawns "tryer-outers" on here. Big Thank you to Vapeking again for their lovely and prompt service! You guys rock beeeeg clouds.

I'm itching, but I have yet to try the 2 juices I got. Silver has done 3 awesome reviews so far (thank you sir), and if I'm right he has 1 left to do. The 2 I have hasn't been reviewed yet (gives away the 2 I have there), so I after I've tried them, and Silver has done his 4th, I might chip in on the other one. Or both, for different opinions then.

Bring on da Pawns! 

Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/1/14)

The time has come for my fourth and final Five Pawns review - Queenside.

As with the previous two juices, it's 50/50 PG/VG and 12mg nicotine strength. This one was mixed on 1 Nov 2013. Here goes...

*Five Pawns QUEENSIDE (12mg)*

I like it a lot.

It has a light orange and vanilla taste. It's refined and sophisticated. An initial jolt of refreshing orange, which then fades into vanilla flavours. The orange is natural tasting, not too sweet or too sour - in the middle. Then the vanilla comes through. The vanilla is subtle and soothing.

Perhaps the orange is not as vibrant or strong as I would have liked to my taste. I would have liked a more punchy orange. But that's just me. This one is subtle. Having said that, the vanilla rounds off the citrus orange beautifully and softens it. Once again, I liked and appreciated it more the more I vaped it. I was quite surprised how well these flavours worked together.

The juice is not very sweet. I vaped it exclusively without a problem. It's not dry either. Neither is it too wet. It's in the middle.

Despite the subtlety, this juice packs a nice punch. It tends to warm up my throat and lungs and delivers a decent throat hit. I found myself coughing occasionally - especially after longer drags. Lovely.

It has a vanilla type of aftertaste not orange. It's very pleasant and quite soothing. It doesn't last as long as the aftertaste of the other three juices I've tried.

There is no doubt that this is a premium juice. It vapes well and is consistent. Once again, a complex layered set of flavours and they taste natural. It is well balanced.

Vapour production was similar to the other juices - again above average with dense vapour.

*Overall, I like Queenside. It has a very pleasing combination of refreshing orange and soothing vanilla. It's a high quality juice and I would re-order.*

Equipment used: Protank2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.25 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), iTaste VV battery set to 7.5 Watts (implying about 4.1 Volts).

PS: now that I've reviewed all four of the Five Pawns that I bought (I didn't buy Absolute Pin) - you're probably wondering how they all stack up against each other. Here is my line up in order of preference.

*In joint first place* - *Bowden's Mate* and *Grandmaster*
- Bowden's mint and chocolate is amazing and unique. Smooth and sophisticated. I love it for its uniqueness
- Grandmaster's nutty boldness and throat hit does it for me.

*Closely behind the above two *is *Queenside*
- I like it for it's sophisticated Orange and vanilla concoction. The only thing that lets this juice a bit down (for me at least) is that I wanted the orange to be a bit more punchy. But it's still very good.

In last place for me is *Gambit *- and for me it's quite a way behind the above three
- that ripe apple is just too sweet for me.

I can't wait to get hold of any future Five Pawns flavours that are released 


EDIT - please note that Five Pawns' juice bottles do not have "child-proof" caps. You just unscrew the dripper cap and it opens. Bear this in mind if you prefer your juices to have "child-proof" caps.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

You didn't order the most complex one? 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Silver (9/1/14)

Hi Revn, I actually went to VapeKing with the intention of buying all 5! 

They had them set up for tasting, so I tasted all of them briefly. 

I didn't like the absinthe taste of the Absolute Pin at all. Not my type of taste. But that's just my personal taste. 

Would love to taste their Castle Long Reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/1/14)

Also would love to get my hands on castle long reserve but its very hard to get hold of


----------



## Andre (11/1/14)

*Five Pawns BOWDEN'S MATE (12mg)*
Silver1's review is spot on, although I do find more chocolate as a second layer and the vanilla far in the background. Love the combination, especially the lingering chocolate. 
First tried it in the RSST with XC-116 ceramic wick with 28g Kanthal at 1.59 ohms on a Vamo3 at 13 to 14 Watts. Vaped that all last night. Great flavour and vapour, adequate TH. First time I used the RSST. Quite impressed with the RSST's performance, the top cap does get quite hot.
This morning washed a Reo Grand and coiled the RM2 with XC-132 ceramic wick with 27g Kanthal at 0.77 ohms. Double the flavour, vapour and TH.
Great juice, will buy again if my purse allows. Would love to try it at 18 mg.


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Amazing @Matthee

Thanks for the validation of my review @Matthee. Glad you liked the Bowdens. It is a really interesting flavour indeed. Perhaps my equipment is not bringing out the full chocolate flavour.

I am really itching to taste it on the REO - at more than double the power than on my setup 

By the way, am I right in saying that your Bowdens Mate REO setup at 0.77 ohms is producing around 18 Watts? (3.7 volts squared divided by 0.77). Also, I thought the REO in its current form was not well suited to sub-ohm coils. Can you enlighten me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Great reviews Silver1, i would love to hear what you think of the Absolute Pin, that is the first juice i have ever vaped and still have half a bottle left, i found that if i vape it for longer than a day i start disliking it then i change to a fruit flavour for a day or two and then i can go back and enjoy it again. Not to sure if it would be like that with all juices tho.. My flavour experiment has just kicked off and im really excited to get my hands on some other great juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

​ 
So I wanted to post my review of *Absolute Pin* here, but it looks like my review is too long to be able to post in a message. And I am NOT gonna shorten it, so I made it into a PDF file, for you to download.

Sorry for the inconvenience 

Enjoy.

Its down below.......

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/1/14)

You could split into two post maybe? So people dont have to download it?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

Very nice review Vapey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> You could split into two post maybe? So people dont have to download it?


 
I tried in 2, but didn't want to take it either. Let me try again, maybe even in 3 parts then


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> ​
> So I wanted to post my review of *Absolute Pin* here, but it looks like my review is too long to be able to post in a message. And I am NOT gonna shorten it, so I made it into a PDF file, for you to download.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience
> ...


Brilliant review! I must say i can barely taste the absinth with my iclear 16.. Perhaps its still the analogues messing with my taste buds .. I have to agree with you, its not a juice i like to vape day in and day out, altho its a very nice juice now and then i do enjoy it a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> ​
> So I wanted to post my review of *Absolute Pin* here, but it looks like my review is too long to be able to post in a message. And I am NOT gonna shorten it, so I made it into a PDF file, for you to download.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience
> ...




Nah Uh... Tell me he didn't just steal my "vape your face off" slogan. 

Like cloning parts wasn't enough. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (13/1/14)

Super review, Vapey, just loved the humour in there. Looking forward to your next review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Super review, Vapey, just loved the humour in there. Looking forward to your next review.



... And your new slogan. 
Great review. 
Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> ​
> So I wanted to post my review of *Absolute Pin* here, but it looks like my review is too long to be able to post in a message. And I am NOT gonna shorten it, so I made it into a PDF file, for you to download.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience
> ...


No inconvenience for me. Just tried Absolute Pin on my Reo at around 18 Watts. Nothing to add to your review, other than this is not even a one night stand for me at this stage, but will vape more during the course of the evening. One for the Taste Box I think, which I have yet to start, Tom...or will swap for Bowden's Mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Hi folks!

Vapey McJ here. Today we are going to talk about this.... What is this?

This is *Absolute Pin* from *Five Pawns Signature Vapor Liquid*
_"intense complexity of Irish Cream, cinnamon spice, and caramel with subtle absinthe undertones"_

So I have been vaping this juice for the last couple of days, and made some few notes, with a lot of random thoughts also included. I wanted to include as much info as possible in this review, not only so I could come to a proper conclusion, but also for those that might want to try this e-juice for themselves.

Lets start with a few things we already know about Five Pawns e-juice:

They come to you in a prettied-up empty toilet roll with some stickers with information on.
They come in 30ml glass bottles (hence the toilet roll) with a dripper style, non-childproof cap.
They are in this case, 12mg/ml nicotine e-juices.
They are only made as a 50/50 PG/VG mix.
They are premium e-juices and on the somewhat expensive side of all things nice.
They are available for purchase, and tasting too, from Vapeking.co.za

*FIRST IMPRESSIONS*

Absolute Pin is a light almost luminous yellow colour (if it reminds you of something else like it did me, you will no doubt have a little hee-hee I'm about to vape Bears Grylls' p..... moment here) Its a very clear juice, showing quality ingredients were used, because the only cloudiness you should have, should be from you blowing some clouds.

*Smell:* Oh my ..... Liquorice. The description of this juice states "..... subtle absinthe undertones" but the smell suggests an in your face-take this you sucker-punch of anise/liquorice (for the rest of this review I will refer to the "absinthe undertone" as liquorice, as that is exactly what it smells/tastes like) I don't know what I expected, but the liquorice is the MOST prevalent and dominant smell. Undertone my ankle! There is somewhat of a "spice" note to it, but nothing my nose can clearly identify as either cinnamon spice, Old Spice or even Posh Spice.

*VAPING THE JUICE*

So I vaped this juice exclusively using my Kmax VV/VW device, but because I wanted to see how it would do with different delivery systems, I used all three I had available at the time. I am mentioning them from least important to this review, to most important.

*1) On a Kanger T2 clearomiser (2.0 ohm coil with silica wick @ max 7W)*
The T2 is a top coil clearomiser with a nice tighty draw, that to me provides a good steady on-the-go vape. It does mute flavours somewhat, but provides good warm vapour, so I wanted to see how it would do. The 1st flavor I get is liquorice. The 2nd flavour I get is liquorice. Yes, its somewhat creamy-like (Irish cream?) and not a sharp flavour, but its basically all I get. I don't detect any caramel complexities. There is a slight "spice" sensation that tickles your throat on inhale and keeps lingering a little after, and on the exhale it will do something to your nose (see additional comment no. 1 below) Its one of the Spice Girls, but I cant make out which one. Its not bad, just a little extra experience for your enjoyment. Vapour production is very decent/good. There is quite a punchy throat hit, followed by the slight tickling of your "mangels".

*2) On a Kanger Protank 2 (2.2 ohm coil with silica wick @ max 8.5W)*
The flavour of the Pin on the Protank is slightly better I would say. Once again the initial flavour is the liquorice, and there might might might be some caramel arriving late to the party. But I cant be sure if its really there, or if I'm just hoping that its there. Again you get the Spice Girl doing a boogie on your larynx, and throat hit stays good throughout. There's really not much difference to this juice on the Protank 2, nothing in the WHAT you taste, maybe in the how MUCH of it you taste.

*3) On a Magoo RBA (1.8 ohm single coil around 2x 3mm silica @ different W's)*
The Magoo has always had excellent flavour no matter what I put in it, and I really hoped it would make this juice dance a little. Being able to run it at higher watts, it was my big test for Absolute Pin.

*@ 7 - 9.5W *Once again no real change in flavour from the others, that I could detect. Same as before. Prominent liquorice taste and a Spice Girl that's doing karaoke and wiggling her bum around at your party.

*@ 10 - 11.5W* This is where things started to get interesting mmm. Suddenly the liquorice toned down a little, I am pretty sure now there are at least some caramel in this juice. It has become more complex all of a sudden, and my interest is peaked anew. Someone has give the Spice Girl a shot of the Absinthe, because she is singing a bit louder and dancing more wildly.

*@ 12 - 14W* And now suddenly, at higher watts and more heat, there is balance in the Force. Some members on the forum commented that these juices needs more heat, and at the time I did take notice of that. Now the liquorice has mellowed even more, the creamy caramel taste that I did get before has moved in and decided to stay. Its just feels more balanced, I guess. The Spice Girl has been through most of the Absinthe bottle, and is dancing on the ceiling. She really does get more intense as the heat goes up, oh baby baby!

This was as far as I was willing to push my devices for now, but it has given me some thoughts to make a final conclusion on Absolute Pin, the juice.

*ADDITIONAL COMMENTS*

1) Cause of the cinnamon profile that is part of this juice, it does give you a tickle (not burning though) sensation, both in your throat and if you exhale through your nose a lot like me. The first tank full I vaped, I did tend to sneeze every so often, say after every X number of vapes. It does get better as you get used to the sensation.
2) The liquorice smell does tend to linger wherever you vape it. My family commented on this, as they could smell it throughout the house where I went and vaped. Even early morning when I haven't even had my first vape yet. Just something to remember for when you vape it in someone else's house/car or in your office.

*FINAL CONCLUSION*

I don't love liquorice, but I don't mind it either. So I wasn't put off by the flavour profile of Absolute Pin. Many wouldn't like it perhaps. or even try it out, for that very reason. I bought the juice to try it out and I don't really regret that I did.

Overall its a nice juice to vape, but my neighbour is also nice. Would I like to hold his hand and make out with him all day long? No. The same with this juice. Its more of a memorable one night stand, than a lifelong love affair. It seemed straight liquorice juice when I started vaping it, and I was looking for the promised complexities, but hardly found any. Only on a decent atty, nuked with some plutonium power, did the other elements to the juice really come out.

I think some vapers might actually love this juice, but it really needs to be enjoyed on say a proper RBA or a dripper, with some high heat and good wicking. Without that you are going to be stuck with an Absinthe-like tasting juice, and a Spice Girls to keep you company.

I would give Absolute Pin a thumbs up, but it only gets a 7/10 score overall.

Premium e-juice maybe, but All Day Vape..... still searching.....

Vapey

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Sorry, I had to type it all out again to see if it would post. As you can see, it did......


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Nah Uh... Tell me he didn't just steal my "vape your face off" slogan.
> 
> Like cloning parts wasn't enough.
> 
> Sent from the Millennium Falcon


 
Sorry Revn buddy old pal! I thought I heard it somewhere, but wasn't sure mmm..... 

A new slogan will be thought of, and royalties paid to RevnLucky7 for the 1-time use of his!


----------



## Andre (13/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Sorry, I had to type it all out again to see if it would post. As you can see, it did......


Seems the image might have been the problem? Thanks for the trouble.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

No problems! As long as it makes an enjoyable read for everyone.

I actually typed it op Word yesterday, and it seems copy and paste from there is a no-no.

My fingers are numb now, I gonna have a vape with foot.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/1/14)

I have not got my 3rd Five Pawns , and Pin might do it as i enjoy the odd absynth , and i have had a taster so it has peaked my interest . But so far my Number Uno is Gambit .. and i can tell you exactly why - the ripe apple that you get is a perfectly exact replica for me of my mom's baked apple crumble pie .The added flavours round off a Mom's special that almost brought a tear to my eye when i first tasted Gambit .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Great reviews Silver1, i would love to hear what you think of the Absolute Pin, that is the first juice i have ever vaped and still have half a bottle left, i found that if i vape it for longer than a day i start disliking it then i change to a fruit flavour for a day or two and then i can go back and enjoy it again. Not to sure if it would be like that with all juices tho.. My flavour experiment has just kicked off and im really excited to get my hands on some other great juices.



Thanks Smokyg. Appreciated 

Wow, your first juice ever vaped was Five Pawns Absolute Pin! That's quite a juice for your first one 

If you read my first review (of Bowdens Mate), you may recall that I only bought 4 of the Five Pawns. I actually tasted them all first at VapeKing and decided to leave out Absolute Pin. I can't say much about it since I only took a few puffs - I didn't like the absinthe flavour. But that's just my personal taste. 

I think the idea of the juice hunt is to get a few juices that you really like and rotate them regularly or even have more than one loaded in multiple devices. That way you keep interested and your taste buds don't go numb.

Have a look at the reviews of other juice brands in this section of the forum. I can recommend Vapour Mountain as a good place to sample great juices at great prices. You are bound to find at least one or two gems in their lineup. I did. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

Wow @Vapey McJuicy - what a review of Absolute Pin that was!
An absolute winner!
Loved the humour.

Looking forward to your next review

Vape on and review on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (13/1/14)

I had a chance to taste bowden's mate and gambit today at vapeking. must say...like them both.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks Smokyg. Appreciated
> 
> Wow, your first juice ever vaped was Five Pawns Absolute Pin! That's quite a juice for your first one
> 
> ...


Your most welcome.

Yip! I bought my kit from them and then thought i should get some proper juice, i soon came to regret my decision as i 2 went to go test some other juices and found the Grandmaster to be my favourite. 

Sadly my budget does not allow me to get more juice atm, but will soon be on the hunt for new flavours, but until then im stuck with Pin and Mango... Lol! 

I will most definately go have a look at them, thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wow @Vapey McJuicy - what a review of Absolute Pin that was!
> An absolute winner!
> Loved the humour.
> 
> ...



Thanks al lots for the kind words Silver! Coming from you our Resident Reviewer, that's a huge compliment 

If I haven't given a proper thank you for all your great and informative reviews, let me say so now, keep it up please!

Review on buddy 
V

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Brilliant review! I must say i can barely taste the absinth with my iclear 16.. Perhaps its still the analogues messing with my taste buds .. I have to agree with you, its not a juice i like to vape day in and day out, altho its a very nice juice now and then i do enjoy it a lot!



Smoky, on the taste buds, let me just say what EVERYONE here will agree with, once the ciggies are gone completely, and them buds return to normal, man are you gonna taste & smell some good stuff!!

Just keep on vaping, its a journey and you have to start and then continue on yours  you'll see!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (14/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Smoky, on the taste buds, let me just say what EVERYONE here will agree with, once the ciggies are gone completely, and them buds return to normal, man are you gonna taste & smell some good stuff!!
> 
> Just keep on vaping, its a journey and you have to start and then continue on yours  you'll see!


I must say i do notice a diffirence now 1 week off the stinkies, but im sure it will even get better  Ah i cant wait! Cant believe it took me so long to get into vaping tho. If i only knew.. Im sure everyone felt the same in the beginning?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

*Five Pawns GRANDMASTER (12mg - 50PG/50VG)*

I was presented with an unmarked sample to taste blindly. Tasted first in an Igo-L dripper, cotton wick at 1.1 ohms on a k100. Thereafter on a Reomizer2, ceramic wick at 0.9 ohms on a Reo Grand. 

This was my reaction to the presenter: _No 3 tastes like some sort of nut to me. The aftertaste, however, I find I just cannot take - sour notes, almost vinegar with a sour milk effect. Very little throat hit. Will be interesting to hear what it is for certainly a taste I can eliminate to try in future.
_
An article @TylerD referred to says: _Perhaps no one has carried the e-juice to higher pretensions than the California-based brand Five Pawns. Named for the five elemental tastes known to mankind -- sweet, salty, bitter, sour, and umami -- a signature Five Pawns liquid incorporates up to eleven different flavors in each recipe. _"Umami" can be translated to ""pleasant savoury taste".

So, *Grandmaster* for sure not my cup of tea. Love Bowden's Mate, but need to find something similar at a reasonable price to prevent bankruptcy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/14)

Thanks @Matthee. Once again shows just how subjective taste is. Grandmaster is one of my two favourites of the 5 Pawns (alongside Bowdens Mate). 

On the issue of finding a Bowdens Mate alternative at a cheaper price, the best ive had so far is Vapour Mountain's Choc Mint. It has a similar taste. Not as premium in taste but i like it a lot. As i said in one of my posts, at a third of the price its definitely a winner in the value for money stakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @Matthee. Once again shows just how subjective taste is. Grandmaster is one of my two favourites of the 5 Pawns (alongside Bowdens Mate).
> 
> On the issue of finding a Bowdens Mate alternative at a cheaper price, the best ive had so far is Vapour Mountain's Choc Mint. It has a similar taste. Not as premium in taste but i like it a lot. As i said in one of my posts, at a third of the price its definitely a winner in the value for money stakes.


Thanks Silver, have tried that Choc Mint fresh out of the mail, but was not my taste and not near Bowdens Mate for me. However, will let it steep some and try again before I pen down my final impressions.


----------



## Silver (31/1/14)

Perhaps Bowden's Mate gets much better at higher power 

That's why I have kept enough of my 5Pawns in reserve to try them out and potentially review the differences - when I get UP the power curve...


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Perhaps Bowden's Mate gets much better at higher power
> 
> That's why I have kept enough of my 5Pawns in reserve to try them out and potentially review the differences - when I get UP the power curve...


Man, you have discipline keeping those in reserve! Over in the Vapour Mountain thread at least 2 members have said that the VM choc mint needs steeping. So I'm still hopeful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (31/1/14)

I've just tried Gambit at 0.55 ohm. This does not work. Serious kick, very little taste.
1 ohm or higher. as a matter of fact... I've tried it now at 3 settings. 1.1 ohm then 2 ohm, and now 0.5 ohm. Of all the above I had the most flavour at 2 ohm. Granted, you have less th, and nic satisfaction, but I guess on these signature juices you do it for the taste. so at 2 ohm, you have minimal th, but damn that taste is better than sex!
If you want hard th, and a nicotine kick in the rear, then vape a R120 bottle of juice.

Next stage of the experiment is to use silica. All the above was done with unboiled organic cotton. Will set up my Ithaka at 1 ohm with silica and report back. 
ps, I'm only vaping 5pawns at night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

*Bowden's Mate*

I throroughly enjoy it. This tastes exactly like After Eight mint chocolates, or like my favorite childhood chocolate (Dr Hillers Peppermint chocolate....don't know if it was available in SA). Neither chocolate or mint is overpowering. It is a real treat, to be enjoyed on special occasions. The price is high, even in Europe it is the most expensive eliquid available. But its worth it, every cent, just not as an ADV for my income group  Great that such a special liquid is available in SA. Would definitely buy this again.

*My Rating: 10/10 
*
I used the Nemesis with the Igo-L dripper. 0.8 ohm single coil on cottonwool. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Great @Tom. I agree fully! Bowdens Mate is such a treat. I have to remember that and slow down from vaping it too often...


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

*Gambit*

Another great premium juice for the special occasion. As I like the sweeter things in life this one comes in perfectly. Well, the flavors were described by @Silver1 , what I need to add is that it has a somewhat liqueur flavor on the exhale, and a very nice one indeed. It was the first juice I had with that kind of taste. The Apple is not over the top, which is good to me as I am not to keen on fruity flavours. Its just the perfect blend in Gambit.
Nuff said . Would also buy this one again.

*My Rating: 10/10 *

I used the Nemesis with the Igo-L dripper. 0.8 ohm single coil on cottonwool. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

Tom said:


> *Bowden's Mate*
> 
> I throroughly enjoy it. This tastes exactly like After Eight mint chocolates, or like my favorite childhood chocolate (Dr Hillers Peppermint chocolate....don't know if it was available in SA).



this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Well, here goes another try at a review...

GAMBIT

It reminds me of of the Spur Sweets! Love it! Soft, smooth and just right for a treat... LOVE IT!

Used my iClear16 and eGo-C Twist on 3.8v

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

GRANDMASTER

Realy lovely Banana and Nutty taste, the Banana is the one that makes it stand out. Against the Gambit it comes 2nd. But still it is a realy lovely.

Used my iClear16 and eGo-C Twist on 3.8v

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Congrats @annemarievdh - enjoy the 5Pawns!

I still don't get much of the banana flavour coming through on the Grandmaster. Mainly the nutty tastes. I still like it a lot. But my favourite is Bowdens Mate...


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Congrats @annemarievdh - enjoy the 5Pawns!
> 
> I still don't get much of the banana flavour coming through on the Grandmaster. Mainly the nutty tastes. I still like it a lot. But my favourite is Bowdens Mate...



I actually wanted the Bowdens Mate but there was no stock. Sooo that is the next one i'm gonna get


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

Gambit ftw! I bought another one just before I left. For the special occasions  or rainy days....well, then I should have bought 10.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> ​
> So I wanted to post my review of *Absolute Pin* here, but it looks like my review is too long to be able to post in a message. And I am NOT gonna shorten it, so I made it into a PDF file, for you to download.



Vapey you were right on the button when you said many would not like the Absolute Pin... I really shouldn't have bought it in the first place because I hate cinnamon... man this stuff is not nice at all! 

I was so amped to try Five Prawns Juice... it was so bad I had to empty out a full iClear30 down the drain!

@vaalboy Markus you must try this to see if you like it because I will never open the bottle again!


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapey you were right on the button when you said many would not like the Absolute Pin... I really shouldn't have bought it in the first place because I hate cinnamon... man this stuff is not nice at all!
> 
> I was so amped to try Five Prawns Juice... it was so bad I had to empty out a full iClear30 down the drain!
> 
> @vaalboy Markus you must try this to see if you like it because I will never open the bottle again!


Yeah, absinthe is not for every one, myself included. Tastebox is an option too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

@Rob Fisher - I was lucky to be able to try all the 5Pawns at VapeKing before buying. Only a few puffs on a little EVOD setup but that was enough for me to know Absolute Pin wasnt for me. I took the other four 

Vaping gets expensive if you need to buy bigger bottles just to taste...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Yeah, would be awesome if everybody had 1ml taste tester bottles of their flavours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I was lucky to be able to try all the 5Pawns at VapeKing before buying. Only a few puffs on a little EVOD setup but that was enough for me to know Absolute Pin wasnt for me. I took the other four



Based on your review of the MVP I should have searched for your review on 5 Prawns first before diving in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah, would be awesome if everybody had 1ml taste tester bottles of their flavours



Actually having gone through this exercise in the last week or so it should be COMPULSORY for juice peeps to make a taster selection! 

Come on you Juice Peeps be the first to produce a taster selection and capture the whole market!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually having gone through this exercise in the last week or so it should be COMPULSORY for juice peeps to make a taster selection!
> 
> Come on you Juice Peeps be the first to produce a taster selection and capture the whole market!




I think 10ml sample bottles should be something that all juice manufacturers aim to offer, in addition to the 30ml normal sized bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

I was thinking 0.5 ml samples - something you can vape for a few hours and make your mind up if you like the flavour or not - before you buy even 10ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/2/14)

I have asked them if we can get sample packs unfortunately they said no


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

hmmm... not sure how you would package 0.5ml though @Derick? 

And it wouldnt even fill a tank. For those people with top coil tanks (usually 1.6ml capacity) I have noticed you need to keep the tank above a third to get a decentish vape. So I think just putting in 0.5ml would be risking dry hits and a bad experience. 

Also, if I got a new flavour I'd like to test it on multiple devices. Say my Protank and my dripper. So say around 1ml for the tank and say 2ml for the dripper. Then if I liked it, I'd want to vape it a bit more. For me, to test a flavour properly, I need to also vape it at different times of the day, before and after meals, in the evening and in the morning. So I'd need at least about 5 or 6ml. 

Perhaps if I'm reviewing a flavour I'd need about 6ml. If I just want to taste it for my own purposes to see if I like it or not, then I suppose 3 ml is fine.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have asked them if we can get sample packs unfortunately they said no



It's OK Stroods! We have tasted all the topQ flavours... now we need bigger bottles!


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> hmmm... not sure how you would package 0.5ml though @Derick?
> 
> And it wouldnt even fill a tank. For those people with top coil tanks (usually 1.6ml capacity) I have noticed you need to keep the tank above a third to get a decentish vape. So I think just putting in 0.5ml would be risking dry hits and a bad experience.
> 
> ...


Good point @Silver1 - so minimum 5ml should do it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

then again, if a vendor is going to do 5ml, might as well do 10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

I think 10ml is fine to taste, test, write a review on and still have some left over to vape a bit and enjoy if you like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (15/2/14)

With Heathers Heavenly Vapes, you can buy 4 x 3ml samples for about $10. Those 3ml's, to me, are more than enough to make up your mind if the juice is for you or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

ok, here is what the german reseller for pipe sauce does. Obviously he cannot get the samples from the guys in the US he sells all 6 flavors in his own little 1ml samples. That makes it 6ml for Euro 5,90, compared to the 30ml single flavor for Euro 14,90. 
This sample pack is nearly always sold out, going like hot cakes. You do the maths now....

Maybe an idea? @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff ?

they are using this for the samples:
https://www.vapor-freak.de/DIY/DIY-Zubehoer/10-x-Eppis-1,5ml


----------



## fred1sa (15/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> With Heathers Heavenly Vapes, you can buy 4 x 3ml samples for about $10. Those 3ml's, to me, are more than enough to make up your mind if the juice is for you or not


Only problem is you must take 12mg nicotine and 70% pg and 30% vg. Didn't like their samples at all.


----------



## Zodiac (15/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> Only problem is you must take 12mg nicotine and 70% pg and 30% vg. Didn't like their samples at all.


I agree with you @fred1sa, i cannot stand the high pg ratio of their samples, however, 12mg's is right up my alley. They were good enough for me to at least know whether i would like to buy them or not. My preferred ratio is between 50-70% VG, depending on which vendor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> I actually typed it op Word yesterday, and it seems copy and paste from there is a no-no.



Yip typing anything in Word for a copy and paste is a no on with this forum software. 

But this forum software is streets ahead of anything else on the market and really user friendly so it can be forgiven.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Absolute Pin is a light almost luminous yellow colour (if it reminds you of something else like it did me, you will no doubt have a little hee-hee I'm about to vape Bears Grylls' p..... moment here)



And for me it tastes like that too! I'm really nervous to try any of the other 5 Prawn Juices because this one was so nasty! But based on the rave reviews I need to try the others. I just wish they has smaller taster bottles.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

We're working on it. Just need permission from them to go ahead 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We're working on it. Just need permission from them to go ahead



That is marvellous news! Thanks Stroods! I'll hang in there on my topQ's until then!


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

*5Pawns Absolute Pin (12mg 50pg/50vg)
*
So, @Vapey McJuicy (we need more juice reviews from him!) said about this one: 
_I think some vapers might actually love this juice, but it really needs to be enjoyed on say a proper RBA or a dripper, with some high heat and good wicking. Without that you are going to be stuck with an Absinthe-like tasting juice, and a Spice Girls to keep you company. _(His full review here)
The highest power he tested on was between 12 - 14 W. Decided to try it a higher heat on the Aqua atomizer. Dual coils at 0.62 ohms wicked with bamboo thread. That's around 28 W of power. 
My bottle of Absolute Pin has been standing idle, did not like it, as quite a few of you have also remarked. Tell you what, at this power this juice is a totally different beast. All the elements @Vapey McJuicy mentioned are there, in perfect balance. For me this come very close to the class of Bowden's Mate, which is my favourite at this stage. Probably not an all day vape, but awesome for in between for an intense kick or after a sumptuous meal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Super feedback @Matthee. Thanks. 
Did you find as much of a difference with any of the other flavours at the high power?


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super feedback @Matthee. Thanks.
> Did you find as much of a difference with any of the other flavours at the high power?


Have tried Bowden's Mate in the Aqua, but no better than in the Reo, still the best. VM Banana Cream I usually run in a Kayfun at 1.2 ohms and around 9 W and it is excellent. In the Aqua it also becomes a totally different juice. I would not say better, but vastly different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

I


Matthee said:


> Have tried Bowden's Mate in the Aqua, but no better than in the Reo, still the best. VM Banana Cream I usually run in a Kayfun at 1.2 ohms and around 9 W and it is excellent. In the Aqua it also becomes a totally different juice. I would not say better, but vastly different.


 must try the banana cream like you mention. I really don't get a good vape from it. It tastes a bit watered down. Dunno. Maybe it doesn't like a .7 coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> *5Pawns Absolute Pin (12mg 50pg/50vg)
> *
> So, @Vapey McJuicy (we need more juice reviews from him!) said about this one:
> _I think some vapers might actually love this juice, but it really needs to be enjoyed on say a proper RBA or a dripper, with some high heat and good wicking. Without that you are going to be stuck with an Absinthe-like tasting juice, and a Spice Girls to keep you company. _(His full review here)
> ...


 
Thank you so much for the quote and the kind words @Matthee ! 

Yes, I should have done more reviews by now, eish..... I sincerely appreciate you saying so.

I am glad to hear that "juicing" up the power even more, makes Absolute Pin the juice I was hoping it would be, more balanced. I also have about 8mls left that have been sitting waiting for a re-visit. 28W must provide a lekker kick, I wonder if my lungs would take that Cinnamon  

I am just glad you are getting its worth out of that bottle still, on those dual coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (16/3/14)

See Five Pawns has some new flavours
http://shop.vaperev.com/juice/five-pawns.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Quite right @Hein510 
These are from the new mixology range as i understand. 
Waiting on Vapeking to hear if they will be bringing them in.
They did get samples and they auctioned off a set to @TylerD.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/3/14)

They will have to bring it in.
I've been eying that castle thingy...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/14)

we will be bringing them in dont worry we're just not gonna say when  its going to be a surprise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

That is the best news ive heard this weekend @Stroodlepuff !
Surprise me, I am ready

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

Today I received.... Queenside! 

First impressions:

Its 18mg juice, the vendor did not have my usual 12mg in stock. So....this hits hard! I almost silvered when I started vaping it on a freshly coiled Origen dripper @0.4 ohms. 

*The flavour:* I like it, loads. Its not straight forward orange, its blood orange flavoured. Which is really divine. There is some faint Vanilla flavour on exhale. All in all, it has good potential to end up side by side with Gambit in my personal 5P rankings, so far. 
I like the fact that it does not taste somewhat acidic, I was reluctant to get another citrus style juice after being disgusted by a previous attempt....but, hey....that was Liqua Citrus Mix in the beginning 

I will add more feedback after a week or so. 

*Ranking of 5P juices so far (the ones I tried):*

Gambit (10/10)

Queenside (atm on par with Gambit) (10/10)

Castle Long (9/10....because of the lack of Bourbon flavour)

Bowdens Mate (7/10)
I will probably carry on tasting their juices. There has not been a real disappointment. Even Bowdens has its place for me, just not too often. I have around 10ml left, and been on it since february. Problem with it is that I am sometimes too lazy to change the cotton, and with a mint juice you will have to change in order to try another juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

I just knew you going to like it @Tom - I'm running scared at the moment as Queenside is becoming my ADV of preference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

johan said:


> I just knew you going to like it @Tom - I'm running scared at the moment as Queenside is becoming my ADV of preference.


and this is really good at low ohms! perfect actually. right said @RevnLucky7 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/5/14)

Rule of thumb for any quality liquid. 
If you heat it up and the flavors brighten up, you know the flavoring didn't come from FA or TPA

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Tom said:


> Today I received.... Queenside!
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...


My ranking:

Bowden's Mate (10/10)
Sixty Four (9/10)
Queenside (8.5/10)
Absolute Pin (8/10)
Castle Long (7.5/10)
Perpetual Check (7/10)
Lucena (3/10)
Grandmaster (3/10)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

Matthee said:


> My ranking:
> 
> Bowden's Mate (10/10)
> Sixty Four (9/10)
> ...


you have not tried Gambit yet?


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

Funny how personal taste differ:

1. Queenside
2. Grandsmaster
3. Gambit
4. Absolute Pin
5. Castle Long
* Bowden's Mate - just can't vape it for the life of Murphy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

i think that I will skip Grandmaster....for some reason i cannot get thru my banana vapes anymore, although I quite liked them before....doesnt matter which one, VM Banana Cream, Captivape The Good Shit or .... even forgot the third one, and too lazy to scratch in the drawer for it. All collecting dust at the moment.


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

Tom said:


> i think that I will skip Grandmaster....for some reason i cannot get thru my banana vapes anymore, although I quite liked them before....doesnt matter which one, VM Banana Cream, Captivape The Good Shit or .... even forgot the third one, and too lazy to scratch in the drawer for it. All collecting dust at the moment.



At <0.8 Ohms the banana flavour is very subtle and the peanut more pronounced IMO


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

johan said:


> Funny how personal taste differ:
> 
> 1. Queenside
> 2. Grandsmaster
> ...


Absolutely, does not matter how premium the juice is. Must still try Gambit though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/14)

@Tom, Grandmaster is way more nutty than banana
Its no-nonsense and very bold nut
I like it a lot

My favourite is bowdens by a fair margin

But I need to do more vaping at higher power to really evaluate them properly


----------



## steve (23/5/14)

Ive only tried bowdens and gambit so far . And for me gambit is the one . Its probably up there in my top 3 juices that ive vaped . I also really like the fact that five pawns is pre steeped . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/5/14)

steve said:


> Ive only tried bowdens and gambit so far . And for me gambit is the one . Its probably up there in my top 3 juices that ive vaped . I also really like the fact that five pawns is pre steeped .



Point I have to agree on. Juices that are mixed, bottled and sealed have a very long shelf life. Keeping the oxygen out preserves it to what many have agreed on to be two years, although this has not actually been tested. Keeping the oxygen out prevents it from changing color and turning into a murky gunk while steeping. That whole thing about getting a new juice and leaving it open in a dark drawer is very 70's and only really applies to liquids that are made to order. I wouldn't be surprised if some guy just came up with that to cover a really bad mix. It's rushes the process, but degrades the juice. A sealed bottle will mature in it's own time while retaining it's intended color and integrity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/5/14)

johan said:


> Funny how personal taste differ:
> 
> 1. Queenside
> 2. Grandsmaster
> ...




If your list is anything to go by. Then Queenside will definitely HAVE to be my next purchase.
I'm absolutely loving Grandmaster!


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> If your list is anything to go by. Then Queenside will definitely HAVE to be my next purchase.
> I'm absolutely loving Grandmaster!



Queenside not everybody's cup of tea, if you like a mild complex marmelade go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

johan said:


> Queenside not everybody's cup of tea, if you like a mild complex marmelade go for it.


agree on that. I have been vaping it all weekend, I do enjoy it. But I still prefer Gambit more. Queenside is at this stage (still testing it) alongside with Castle Long, although very different.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Tom said:


> agree on that. I have been vaping it all weekend, I do enjoy it. But I still prefer Gambit more. Queenside is at this stage (still testing it) alongside with Castle Long, although very different.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk



If I have to make a choice I still prefer Queenside to Castle Long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (26/5/14)

My first venture into the expensive side is Gambit, which is ok I suppose, almost as good as amaretto  just kidding, this stuff is pretty darn good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Alex said:


> My first venture into the expensive side is Gambit, which is ok I suppose, almost as good as amaretto  just kidding, this stuff is pretty darn good.



I almost GASP there for a moment


----------



## Alex (26/5/14)

johan said:


> I almost GASP there for a moment



For the price you pay, I do expect to be blown away. I still don't know if it's worth it yet.


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

Alex said:


> For the price you pay, I do expect to be blown away. I still don't know if it's worth it yet.


vape on....it took me a day or 2 as well before I really got it 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Tried Gambit. Cannot stomach it, tastes almost as bad as Grandmaster to me. Does it have something nutty in there? I just cannot vape nutty juices.


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

@Alex I agree with @Tom, vape it for a couple of days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Tried Gambit. Cannot stomach it, tastes almost as bad as Grandmaster to me. Does it have something nutty in there? I just cannot vape nutty juices.



I don't taste any nuttyness in Gambit but have to admit it's a little harsh on low ohms (<0.7) and the "appleness" tends to disappear, at 1+ Ohms it is definitely divine for me, although not my top in the signature series.

Grandmaster has definitely a nutty flavour and is quite pronounced, almost overwhelming at low ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

johan said:


> I don't taste any nuttyness in Gambit but have to admit it's a little harsh on low ohms (<0.7) and the "appleness" tends to disappear, at 1+ Ohms it is definitely divine for me, although not my top in the signature series.
> 
> Grandmaster has definitely a nutty flavour and is quite pronounced, almost overwhelming at low ohms.


Thanks, shall try at higher ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

I cleaned one of my kayfuns just now, dry burned the twisted coil which is still performing like a champ. Replaced the cotton. and filled her up with some 5 Pawns - Gambit. And she's working on the Nemesis with a fresh battery.

Holy sheeet, this stuff is so good. I almost feel like drinking it. To anyone thinking of treating themselves, just do it. This is really an amazing juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

definately want to try gambit at some point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/6/14)

I am considering giving *Lucena *a try. @Matthee , u did not enjoy it? @TylerD and u did? anyone else who tried this juice?
I have Captivape Red Rum and quite enjoy the flavour, I can imagine that the Rum in Lucena would come nice for my palate


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

Tom said:


> I am considering giving *Lucena *a try. @Matthee , u did not enjoy it? @TylerD and u did? anyone else who tried this juice?
> I have Captivape Red Rum and quite enjoy the flavour, I can imagine that the Rum in Lucena would come nice for my palate


I did not like it at all, Tom. But then, seems my taste buds and nutty vapes are not friends. Grandmaster was the same for me.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

Matthee said:


> I did not like it at all, Tom. But then, seems my taste buds and nutty vapes are not friends. Grandmaster was the same for me.



Reviews on liquids are really pointless.
Myself and @Spiri are the perfect example. He likes everything I absolutely despise. The only thing we do have in common is we both know the difference between a good and average juice. He likes fruits. I like tobaccos and deserts.


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Reviews on liquids are really pointless.
> Myself and @Spiri are the perfect example. He likes everything I absolutely despise. The only thing we do have in common is we both know the difference between a good and average juice. He likes fruits. I like tobaccos and deserts.


That is a cynical point of view. Is the point of reviews not to do just that - tell if the juice is good, average or bad for the price and, if you like a certain class of juice, that this one is for you or not. Why then do you post reviews of the juices you sell and tender incentives for people to review your juices if it is pointless?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a cynical point of view. Is the point of reviews not to do just that - tell if the juice is good, average or bad for the price and, if you like a certain class of juice, that this one is for you or not. Why then do you post reviews of the juices you sell and tender incentives for people to review your juices if it is pointless?



The point I was trying to make is how subjective taste is. You don't like Mondays. I can tell.

Edit: And that reviews can be just as helpful as they can be misleading.

I did not mean to come accross as synical. Ever strike you as a cynical guy? At the end of the day, whether you're going to like a liquid or not is going to be a coin toss, no matter how hyped it is. That's all.


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

i wouldn't say that juice reviews are completely pointless... the thing is that when looking at reviews, you can see a certain trend following with certain vapers, their likes and dislikes and then match them with your likes and dislikes... taste is very subjective, but some of us do like the same sort of tastes, hehehe just my 2cents

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Tried Gambit. Cannot stomach it, tastes almost as bad as Grandmaster to me. Does it have something nutty in there? I just cannot vape nutty juices.



Here's an example.
If that was written as a review by someone I might have skipped over Gambit. Gambit is in my Top 3 all time favorites, which in turn, to me, make your opinion on the juice, if I wanted to try it for the first time pointless.

Maybe pointless was the wrong word use and I do agree Liz, it takes me many reviews before I pull the trigger on things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i wouldn't say that juice reviews are completely pointless... the thing is that when looking at reviews, you can see a certain trend following with certain vapers, their likes and dislikes and then match them with your likes and dislikes... taste is very subjective, but some of us do like the same sort of tastes, hehehe just my 2cents




On the point of juice reviews I think you are all making valid points

@RevnLucky7 - I do agree that one or two reviews may be helpful or misleading given how subjective taste is.

But @Metal Liz - you make a very valid point and something that I think is worth giving more attention. I.e. matching likes and dislikes.

I think one needs to try find those who like similar juices to you and then you know your taste buds are more aligned. Then when that person reviews a juice - you know that there is a better chance you will pick up the same.

Some examples
- I find that myself and @Matthee have quite similar tastes. We both like Bowdens Mate from 5 Pawns and we both really dislike Gambit. We both really like HHV Huntsman. So I think we have a lot to gain by sharing each others' views.

- on the other hand, @Spiri and @RevnLucky7 are enjoying different juices

- interesting one is @johan and @devdev - apparently those that @devdev does not like, @johan likes a lot. Apparently, they are great contra indicators for each other 

So, I think one needs to get to know the taste buds of the reviewer first - then the review adds more value...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Here's an example.
> If that was written as a review by someone I might have skipped over Gambit. Gambit is in my Top 3 all time favorites, which in turn, to me, make your opinion on the juice, if I wanted to try it for the first time pointless.
> 
> Maybe pointless was the wrong word use and I do agree Liz, it takes me many reviews before I pull the trigger on things.


And that was the only point I was trying to make on this fine Monday morning, that your statement "_Reviews on liquids are really pointless._", is not correct in my most humble opinion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/14)

And I hate all juices other than Menthol Ice! 

But this is the week that I find some more juices to vape... all the equipment is out on the desk and all the new devices will get coils and wicks shortly...


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

awesome, time for me to take drive up the road then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/6/14)

my 2 cents....I just needed an indication where Lucena would lead to. If it could possibly fit my taste.

As it is a bit nutty, how is it in comparison to Castle Long? After the initial disappointment I started liking it. In fact, its currently in the basket....just need to decide if Lucena will join it. Could also do with another Gambit


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

gambit doesn't have any nutty flavour to it right?


----------



## steve (2/6/14)

Nope I believe its apple pie crust . Vanilla and caramel . And it is absolutely devine 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (11/7/14)

Hey all,

Review on Bowdens Mate:

https://vapetownza.wordpress.com/2014/07/11/five-pawns-bowdens-mate-review/

Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Great review @VapeTownZA !
I agree fully with you - Bowdens is a special juice
My favourite of the first 5 of the Five Pawns

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (11/7/14)

Thanks @Silver. I tested them all in store and am going to work my way through. I really like the castle long too. Some were a bit too sweet for me but overall this juice is like buying that expensive bottle of rare whiskey that you savour every sip.


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

VapeTownZA said:


> Thanks @Silver. I tested them all in store and am going to work my way through. I really like the castle long too. Some were a bit too sweet for me but overall this juice is like buying that expensive bottle of rare whiskey that you savour every sip.


 

I agree - these are really top notch juices.
I was also lucky enough to be able to test the first five at VapeKing - I ended up taking four of them except Absolute Pin, which didnt agree with me in their store.
I later discovered that Gambit was too sweet for me and I didn't like the apple pie flavour.
So three of the first five were great for me. Bowdens is my favourite. Then Grandmaster, then Queenside.

A few months later I visited VapeKing again and tasted the next five. I walked out with 2 of them. Castle Long and Perpetual Check. Haven't vaped them yet  Been sidetracked with so many other juices. Will get to them eventually. But they are waiting patiently for me and it feels great to know there are some really super duper juices lined up...

On the point of *try before you buy -* I really think that is a major win. Well done to VapeMob and VapeKing for providing this opportunity on such premium juices!

@Chop007 
@Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (11/7/14)

Silver said:


> I agree - these are really top notch juices.
> I was also lucky enough to be able to test the first five at VapeKing - I ended up taking four of them except Absolute Pin, which didnt agree with me in their store.
> I later discovered that Gambit was too sweet for me and I didn't like the apple pie flavour.
> So three of the first five were great for me. Bowdens is my favourite. Then Grandmaster, then Queenside.
> ...


I would never be able to keep looking at unopened hi end juices 


Full agreement. My two favorites are gambit and castle long


----------



## Tom (11/7/14)

Silver said:


> I agree - these are really top notch juices.
> I was also lucky enough to be able to test the first five at VapeKing - I ended up taking four of them except Absolute Pin, which didnt agree with me in their store.
> I later discovered that Gambit was too sweet for me and I didn't like the apple pie flavour.
> So three of the first five were great for me. Bowdens is my favourite. Then Grandmaster, then Queenside.
> ...


I would never be able to keep looking at unopened hi end juices 


Full agreement. My two favorites are gambit and castle long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/7/14)

And queenside. Clone attempt 1 is in progress for queenside...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (22/7/14)

CraftyZA said:


> And queenside. Clone attempt 1 is in progress for queenside...


enjoying it right now....good juice for vaping during this heat wave here


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

CraftyZA said:


> And queenside. Clone attempt 1 is in progress for queenside...


 
Good luck with that @CraftyZA !!
Let us know how it goes


----------



## LFC (8/1/15)

Castle Long, WOW, this is THE best juice I have had, it's really that good, each flavour profile hits the senses amazingly well.

The bourbon is slightly muted but the coconut, almond and caramelized brown sugar more than makes up for it.

Also have Bowden's Mate which I haven't tried yet, just by the smell alone I know im in for another amazing experience. 

Thanks again to Vapemob for the great prices and service, I honestly wouldn't mind spending the full price on them in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/15)

LFC said:


> Castle Long, WOW, this is THE best juice I have had, it's really that good, each flavour profile hits the senses amazingly well.
> 
> The bourbon is slightly muted but the coconut, almond and caramelized brown sugar more than makes up for it.



Yip, probably my favourite juice.


----------



## DaRoach (8/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, probably my favourite juice.


I agree Castle long is my favourite.


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

LFC said:


> Castle Long, WOW, this is THE best juice I have had, it's really that good, each flavour profile hits the senses amazingly well.
> 
> The bourbon is slightly muted but the coconut, almond and caramelized brown sugar more than makes up for it.
> 
> ...


Yes, 5P makes great juices. Unfortunately juices with nutyt flavours are not for me, but Bowden's Mate has been my No 1 juice since I tasted it more than a year ago. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910 (1/4/15)

Hi Guys

The planets aligned. The gods were on my side. A miracle happened. I found 18mg Five Pawns at Vapemob. Here are my thoughts.

Castle Long
iStick 30W/Nautilus Mini at 15W
Provari 3/Nautilus Mini at 13W

Initially I thought the juice was OK although the coconut flavour was very strong. After a day or so I didn't enjoy it much so left it for a while. When I started vaping it again it still wasn't great but it's OK for once in a while. The coconut is really strong and I don't pick up much of the other flavours it supposedly has. Throat hit is spot-on for me. Good, not great, I'll finish what I have but won't re-order.

Gambit
iStick 30W/Nautilus Mini at 15W
Provari 3/Nautilus Mini at 13W

I absolutely love this juice. I've seen reviews with complaints that it is too sweet but I don't find it too sweet at all. The apple flavour is very subtle and there are beautiful caramel and nutty flavours as well. It really tastes like Grandma's apple pie but better (it has nicotine remember!) I vape this a lot and it is especially good in the mornings or after a meal. Throat hit is perfect for me. All in all a fantastic juice and I'll definitely re-order if I can get it in 18mg.

I'm also very keen on trying Bowden's Mate, maybe one day I'll be lucky enough to find it in 18mg. 

BTW, I love the Five Pawns packaging, it's the best I've seen. Classy and different, I like different!

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

Thanks for your impressions. The best of feelings finding an all day vape!

But VapeMob has 18 mg Bowdens on their web site? I have ordered same from them just the other day.


----------



## cfm78910 (1/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions. The best of feelings finding an all day vape!
> 
> But VapeMob has 18 mg Bowdens on their web site? I have ordered same from them just the other day.


Hi Andre

Thanks for the head's up; I called Hein and they have 1 bottle which he will keep for me, will pick it up later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The planets aligned. The gods were on my side. A miracle happened. I found 18mg Five Pawns at Vapemob. Here are my thoughts.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your views @cfm78910 

Gambit is a favourite of many. Pity 18mg is quite scarce. I am also looking for a 18mg version of bowdens Mate. Let us know how you like it when you get it. 

Ps - have moved your post and the follow up posts to this existing 5Pawns review thread


----------



## Xhale (14/4/15)

A small review here from me
@25pound a bottle its not something I would buy, so luckily a kind soul sent me 30ml 18mg Grandmaster to give it a go.
As other have said, the packaging is unique, although it does look a bit like a toilet roll empty with a sticker. But on the whole, I do like it

The juice colour is something I thought I had seen before, and it was the Cosmic Fog range (church) that reminded me...there's also a smell that is similar. I cant quite describe it..almost straw...earthy...its something that seems to be the trend lately. I suspect the prominent base flavourings are similar.

Anyway, onto the vape...its all good. Flavours are nice, pleasant, layered...vapour production and TH is perfectly fine. I do like this juice, however...
its kinda expensive. I know I know everybody says it is the best available and by far the presentation and marketing is something to behold, however the contents are above average to me. I'm giving it praise btw..this is me being nice Its good juice, but I dont think this is the best stuff since Santa Claus. Taste is subjective, and to me, this may be the best taste around, however, if that is the case then we dont have much to look forward to anymore.
I would give this 6/10 on a combo of flavour/vapour production/th/cost
If we ignore the cost then it is a 8/10 juice. Pretty good. But only because I am hoping there is a 10/10 juice that will really blow my socks off. I dont want this to be the pinnacle.
Comparatively speaking, I've thrown some nonsense together in the kitchen without too precise measuring and wouldve given those creations a 6/10 for flavour. So not as good as this juice, yet miles more economical.

This is super unleaded. Its pretty good. We all walk different paths in life, so for some this may be an ADV. Without doubt if this is in your price range give it a go, but to those where this juice is just too costly, you can lust after something more affordable, knowing you arent missing out on too much

I would gladly accept another bottle as a gift, or even buy a bottle to give as a gift to a special someone at xmas etc. I wouldnt buy this to vape all the time. There's worthy alternatives at a third of the price without the toilet roll imho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (14/4/15)

Xhale said:


> @25pound a bottle its not something I would buy



prices in the UK are pretty steep, I noticed it today again. Found a supplier for Indian Giver and Kilo Cereal Milk...9 Pounds for 15ml each + 10 Pounds shipping to Germany. Calculated landed costs....28,57 € / 30ml on a total order of +100ml
that was too much for me, for juices I have not even tried before.....the current € ---> Pound exchange rate is killing the deal for me.

I rather ordered 160ml of juice at cloudhousevapor... for an incredible low 45 €


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/11/15)

*Post removed , incorrect thread

Apologies*


----------



## Silver (12/11/15)

Hi @CloudmanJHB 
What juice did you review?
This is the Five Pawns review thread


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @CloudmanJHB
> What juice did you review?
> This is the Five Pawns review thread



Thanks for letting me know, my apologies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (29/4/16)

Company: Five Pawns 
Product Name: Taken Three Line: Kibitzer 
Product Image:

Reviewer: Imperator












Mod: IPV D2 
Watts/Volts: 40 watts.

Atomiser: Griffin RTA 
Coil Resistance: 0.40
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon 

Strength: 3mg
Blend: 65/35
Price: Through Vapemob - R350//R11.67 per ml.
Five Pawns suggested retail price - R280
Website: fivepawns.com

Website blurb: Grilled pineapple 
upside-down cake.

Reviewer Notes:
A friend and I decided to go 50/50 on a bottle of Kibitzer. I'm certainly a fan of most things Five Pawns have made so I thought it was time to give it a try. First, the price on this is ridiculous. It's supposed to be the more affordable, everyday vape in their line but it's being sold at roughly the same price as the Insignia series is sold at Vapemob. 

Anyway, you get a very natural pineapple taste on the inhale - they nail the grilled pineapple. On the exhale it's a little sweeter and you can taste a bit of brown sugar and cream. 
It's very smooth and, at 65/35 one would expect this. (Honestly I can quite happily drip their 50/50s)
It's definitely not as complex as the liquids from Insignia series but, that's a part of the aim of the line. They've gone for a simplified all day vape and I could certainly vape this all day. While it's probably the best pineapple vape I've had to date, I've only tried 3 or 4 at this stage. I wouldn't say it's exceptional but it is very good. Is it R350 good? No. 

Avoid if: You like having money or hate pineapple vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/4/16)

Great review, thank you @Imperator.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/4/16)

Thank you @Imperator great review

But as you say, R350 for a more affordable line... nah 

Its funny how the 'mindblock' works. One of my favourite all-day coffees was R 80. When it jumped to R110, i was put off it. But its only really R30 more... nonetheless it put me off. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/4/16)

Agreed on the price we can get 'budget' imports at 450 for 60 to 80ml now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (30/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Agreed on the price we can get 'budget' imports at 450 for 60 to 80ml now.



Vape Cartel stock 60ml Drip The Hype, Doughboys, Cupcake Man and Anarchist Juice for R390 and Dr Crimmy's 80ml for 450.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vitblitz (22/2/17)

Vaping Kicks Ash said:


> Vape Cartel stock 60ml Drip The Hype, Doughboys, Cupcake Man and Anarchist Juice for R390 and Dr Crimmy's 80ml for 450.


Vape Cartel stock 60ml Drip The Hype I Just got the Sour punch...nom nom nom


----------



## Hooked (5/6/18)

*Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen - Original*
International - USA

Purchased from: The Vapery
Price: R500 / 60ml

Flavour Description:

The following was copied from The Vapery’s website:




I’ve also copied the following from Giant Vapes’ website, as it gives further information.






VG/PG: 50/50
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W


My comments:
Lighter? Creamier? Oh. My. Vape. I have never tasted such a strong coffee! Inhale … what the … has hit me?? It reminds me of the time when I shot with a 9mm Parabellum. The kick sent me backwards, where someone (who knew what was going to happen) was waiting to catch me. This time there was no-one to catch me.

Let it rest on the tongue … strong, very strong, exceptionally strong, unusual flavour. I think my tongue must have been deadened by the assault to my senses, as I didn’t taste any light truffle cream or mocha. Black walnuts? I don’t know, as I’ve never had them. All that I could taste was this unbelievably strong coffee. 

Exhale … my nose literally started tingling!

I took a few more inhales, - then brushed my teeth to try to get the flavour out of my mouth. I tried again later in the day, and screwed up my face as it hit me!

Someone who likes very, very, very strong coffee, would appreciate Black Flag Risen, but I'm afraid that someone isn’t me.

Would I buy this juice again: This was an experience like no other - and I have no inclination to repeat it. 

@Silver @Andre


*EDIT 8 June:* @Silver @Andre 
I tried it again, but this time in the Pico 25 with a 0.22ohm commercial coil.
The coffee flavour wasn't as strong as it was in the iJust 3; it was, what I would call, tolerable. Did I like it? Not particularly, but at the same time this juice has a uniquely fascinating flavour. 

Would I buy it again? No. It's all yours @Andre! PM incoming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/18)

Hooked said:


> *Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen - Original*
> International - USA
> 
> Purchased from: The Vapery
> ...


Lol, one has to get used to the truffle taste. Love the discontinued Black Flag Fallen and, from your description, will like this one too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/18)

Andre said:


> Lol, one has to get used to the truffle taste. Love the discontinued Black Flag Fallen and, from your description, will like this one too.



I'll try it again, but in the Pico. Maybe it won't be as strong then! I'll add to the above review when I have. If I don't, it's all yours, @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I'll try it again, but in the Pico. Maybe it won't be as strong then! I'll add to the above review when I have. If I don't, it's all yours, @Andre!


Did you try it in the iJust 3? If so, definitely try it in the Pico, with a MTL setup. It's going to kick you with the iJust's mesh coils 
PS: I picked up an iJust 3 yesterday and it's surprisingly good on flavour for such open airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Did you try it in the iJust 3? If so, definitely try it in the Pico, with a MTL setup. It's going to kick you with the iJust's mesh coils
> PS: I picked up an iJust 3 yesterday and it's surprisingly good on flavour for such open airflow



Yes, I tried it in the iJust 3. The flavour is good on the iJust 3, isn't it? I absolutely love it! I've got two and I've bought a third one from Carnival.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Yes, I tried it in the iJust 3. The flavour is good on the iJust 3, isn't it? I absolutely love it! I've got two and I've bought a third one from Carnival.


Very good, yes. I only have about a third of the airflow open, though. It's an airy tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/18)

Hooked said:


> *Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen - Original*
> International - USA
> 
> Purchased from: The Vapery
> ...



Love your reviews @Hooked - concise and to the point! You tell it like you experience it.
Lol on your description of this one.
Lol, you brushed your teeth to get the flavour out of your mouth. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

Hooked said:


> *Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen - Original*
> International - USA
> 
> Purchased from: The Vapery
> ...


Unique, fascinating - no doubt about that! 

Been vaping Black Flag Risen (Original) for the past 20 minutes in my Reo Mini at around 18W. 

My initial impressions @Hooked:
Not nearly as sweet as the discontinued Black Flag Fallen, which is an espresso desert juice with strong truffle notes.
I get the cappuccino. For me not a strong coffee at all. It is cappuccino after all, which hardly classifies as a coffee in my book. I experience the cappuccino as a sort of carrier oil - always there, but unobtrusive. Then the musty/mushroomy of the truffle, but light - not nearly as pronounced as in Fallen. Enter the star of the show - the black walnut - grassy and bitter, which lingers on the tongue and coats the mouth - a very unique taste, which is not everyone's cup to tea. The dusting of mocha (chocolate/cocoa is what I get) barely softens the black walnut sensation.

This juice fits my taste buds to a tee. Loving it. Thank you again for passing it on @Hooked. Now I am obligated to try the tobacco enriched version as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

Andre said:


> Unique, fascinating - no doubt about that!
> 
> Been vaping Black Flag Risen (Original) for the past 20 minutes in my Reo Mini at around 18W.
> 
> ...



Great review @Andre! I'm so glad that it's gone to someone who appreciates it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

